
Ask HN: Why my posts are not showing? - GamerNintendo
I&#x27;ve been noticing for two days that my posts are not showing here, why? Am I banned or my account has been deleted?
======
mtmail
Currently they need another user clicking 'vouch', not sure what's up there.
Might be related to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24310891](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24310891)
but I'd say it's more a side-effect by algorithm, not deliberate. You can
email the moderators (link in the footer). dang is one of the moderators.

------
ayewo
From a cursory glance at your comment history, it doesn’t appear that you have
been (shadow) banned.

When you say your “posts are not showing up”, are you referring to your
comments or your article submissions? If it is the latter, showing up on the
front page is more about luck, time of day and a host of other factors than
about submission title alone.

------
PaulHoule
There ought to be a FAQ for this.

